# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Rev James Bews

## jimbews

My father, Rev James Bews, passed away very peacefully last night (aged 98) with Mum at his bedside in St Andrews.
Dad was minister of the Wick Central and West Churches in Wick from 1950 to 1967.
He was also an enthusiastic chaplain to the 1st Wick BB Company.

He had been unwell for a few years and spent the last two and a half years in a Care Home, although his mind was still active.

Jim Bews

----------


## Betty

I am sorry to read of the death of your father.  I remember him well as minister of the Central Church where I attended,  and also your mother and indeed yourself.  We were in the same class at the North School.  

Please accept and pass on my sincere condolences to your mother.  

Betty (nee Gunn) Schmidt

----------


## poppett

Thinking of you, and your mum at this sad time.

A wonderful man and a life well lived.

----------


## ginajade

Thinking of you all

----------

